# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  BetSafe

## zencasino

BetSafe казино (БэтСэйф) – достаточно долгосрочный европейский проект, который обладает лицензией на проведение азартных онлайн игр. Все действия в данном казино – регламентируются лицензией, а это значит, что игра абсолютно безопасна и вы можете не беспокоиться о своих денежных средствах. В данном казино не существует понятия «Подкрутка» и все, что к этому относится, чем заведение и отличается от пиратских.
Казино обладает большущей игровой коллекцией, в которой вы сможете встретить более 1500 различных слотов, около 600 настольных игр, а также поиграть в лайв игры в режиме онлайн с реальными дилерами. Помимо этого, если вы устали от азартных игр, вы всегда можете расслабиться и отвлечься на спортивные ставки.
Казино BetSafe предлагает новым пользователям множество различных бонусов, которые помогут на старте новичкам, а в дальнейшем и постоянным пользователям. Наличие турниров, конкурсов, ВИП программы – все это вы увидите в казино БетСейф, однако, русской локализации на сайте не предусмотрено. Понравилось данное заведение по описанию? Переходи по ссылке и начинай играть, а также, получи бонус всего лишь за регистрацию: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Если у вас возникли проблемы с доступом или со входом в казино BetSafe, то рекомендуем обратиться в службу поддержки игрового заведения по электронной почте или в режиме онлайн чата.

----------

